# Birds of prey being wiped out by the rich



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

In recent years it was said there were 400 breeding pairs of Hen harriers in England.. This year there are none Rich landowners are wiping out our birds of prey at a faster rate than ever before under this Conservative government.. They are killing Golden Eagles, Buzzards, Goshawks, Harriers, Kites and Peregrine Falcons.. No licences were granted to destroy bird of prey nests over the last ten years until pro-hunting minister Richard Benyon who owns a game shooting estate took over as environment minister.

Even bird lovers are unaware of the extent of this persecution.. These people are wiping out our bird of prey population purely for the pleasure of releasing and shooting non-indigenous species into the wild..

Please read through the web addresses posted below This is the tip of the iceberg, and if you feel as I do, outraged by this persecution.. Please sign the E-petition at the bottom of the page.

Has that day finally arrived? « Raptor Politics

Forest of Bowland, Eagle Owl Disaster - 3 nests found deserted on the United Utilities Estate. « Raptor Politics

Raptor Persecution Scotland

A birding odyssey.

We have no right to our rivers while Richard Benyon's interests are served | George Monbiot | Environment | guardian.co.uk

E-Petition
Licencing of upland grouse moors and gamekeepers. - e-petitions


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Signed, and shared.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

cat burglar said:


> Signed, and shared.


Cheers Cat Burglar....


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Paul, you might get some more sigs by posting this in the Wildlife Chat Forum:

Wildlife Chat - Pet Forums Community

It's high time something more than a measly fine and a slap on the wrist was meted out to these persistent offenders who continue to persecute our beautiful native raptors.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

cat burglar said:


> Paul, you might get some more sigs by posting this in the Wildlife Chat Forum:
> 
> Wildlife Chat - Pet Forums Community
> 
> It's high time something more than a measly fine and a slap on the wrist was meted out to these persistent offenders who continue to persecute our beautiful native raptors.


Cheers Cat Burglar..

It doesn't help if they're best mates with the judge and he and his family participate and are wedded to them... All to often these judges are more corrupt than these landowners...


----------



## birdbrain99 (Jun 22, 2013)

Signed 
Hope it works


----------

